
Mossack Fonseca worker arrested in Switzerland - century19
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jun/15/mossack-fonseca-worker-arrested-switzerland-panama-papers
======
emp_zealoth
Mossack Fonseca is accusing this employee of breach of trust

Take a moment to enjoy the irony

------
williamscales
They make their business by helping individuals flout the law and yet when
they are wronged they run to the law?

~~~
wyager
Do they help people flout the law, or do they help people follow the law in
the most optimal way? This isn't a rhetorical question, I actually don't know
if they've done anything criminal. I'm not very familiar with the Panama
papers.

~~~
cletus
Banks, wealthy individuals and corporations like to sell this story: they're
simply following the law. While there's certainly a lot of that I also think
there's an awful lot of outright fraud and tax evasion. Look at the Swiss bank
BSI settling criminal charges with the US where BSI admitted they would
deliver debit cards full of cash to clients without names on them. That's not
legal. It's repatriation of funds into the US thus making the money taxable in
the US.

Here's another example:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/how-eas-jet-
setti...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/how-eas-jet-setting-
founder-avoided-26-million-in-taxes/)

I applaud the Panama Papers whistle-blower. The veil of secrecy is used to
hide way too much. Just look at the TPP/TIPP negotiations as a prime example.

We now have a financial system that seems willing to be criminal accomplices
to fraud. I have to applaud the US for going after these banks.

